# afraid its ich?



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So i bought 5 rummynose tetras form a store that i will not be going to again, 4 have died and i belive that the last one standing has ich.

now, hes in a tank with a nitrite snail, a black ghost knife and a peacock eel, all not going to take any kind of copper harsh meds very well.

How should I go about medicating my tank? Ive read all about ich but im still not clear on how to treat scaleless fish. do i just use half the dose? do i need certian type of meds?

please help, my peacock and bgk are by far my favorite fish in the tank and i would hate to see anything happen to them!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*sorry for your losses*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

but its not only the rummy that has it, one of my corys have it too (and possibly my eel, but he wont stay still long enough for me to see if its ich or just sand stuck to him), and i heard that if theres ich on the fish theres ich on the gravel too(sand in my case), and dosent that mean that i need to treat the tank because i need to kill the ich thats floating in the tank?

also, the guy at my lfs gave me some rid.ich, on the back it says to use caution when dosing with elephant noses and fw stingrays but the lfs guy said that he used it on the elephant noses with out a problem??


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*yes*

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

allright, well the thing that stressed them out was a amonia spike that i just got down but now im battaling high nitrates/nitrites


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*simple fix*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

The tank has been running for about 2 1/2 months I have live sand substrate I vac the sand bi weekly and do a 50% water change once, if not twice a week, i use tap water and a dechlorinator, let the water and the dechlorinator sit in the water for about an hour before adding it into the tank,i usto overfeed which caused the amonia spike, but have changed my feeding habbits since then,Im deffinatley not planning on getting any more fish soon and the quarintine tank isnt really a plan atm because of money being tight seeing as i just had to spend 160 dollars on school and am not going to get paid for another 2 weeks, 

i realize now the importance of quarinting fish before putting them in your tank and will defffinatley get a quarintine tank when money allows, its just not possible atm.


after looking around the tank i see most of them have a small speck here or there noone is to severe but i dont want to waste time.
so i think im going to treat the whole tank, is this a good idea?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*Ok*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah i deffinatley plan on keeping my fish for a very long time, espically the bgk and eel. I realize they can live more than 10 years and plan on keeping them that long, who needs kids when you have fish! lol

The only problem is that i dont have a heater for my tank because it stays a constant 78 degrees (i have a thermometer) because we keep our room temp down to control it. can i treat with out the heat?

oh, and why leave the lights off?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*ick*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

well ive started the ich treastment at half the reccomended dose to make sure my sensitive fish arnt hurt by it, they seem fine now, not acting out of the ordianry,

one thing tho, on the bottle it says to do a 25%water change before adding the medicine, but you say no water changes? and also, if i do a 50% water change will that speed up the process?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*no*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, ive stopped feeding, the lights are off, im dosing half of the dose every 24 hrs like the bottle says. and no water changes before the dose? even tho the bottle says it helps?


----------

